

Ask HN: How did you implement GTD in your life? - galfarragem

Since I implemented GTD, my life changed. GTD seems not to be in fashion anymore but I can&#x27;t imagine myself going back, it really works. During some time I searched for a real-life and simple implementation. I couldn&#x27;t find it, so scratching my own itch, I created one:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;we-build-dreams&#x2F;hamster-gtd<p>I don&#x27;t know if there are GTD users here in HN but how did you implement GTD in your life?
======
itemz
In fashion, out of fashion - it works. And that's the one thing important.

We (and by "we" I mean our company) implemented GTD some time ago and we
searched for the perfect app to help us manage our tasks as a team. We tried
some, but we wanted something more, so we made a mix of GTD with gamification
mechanics - [http://itemzapp.com/](http://itemzapp.com/)

Now we get things done and at the same time we are rewarded for our daily
work. And also have fun :)

